# La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clandestino de impresión de armas 3D



## Espeluznao (16 Ago 2022)

"Durante la redada, se han incautado tres impresoras junto con varias guías de cómo diseñar armas con las que habían conseguido imprimir ballestas, pistolas y lo más sorprendente de todas, *un subfusil AR9*, un arma de gran calibre y enorme potencia."

*La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clandestino de impresión de armas 3D *




Las estaría imprimiendo en 3D para mandarlas a Ucrania.. qué mal pensaos los de la policía.


----------



## ussser (16 Ago 2022)

El sitio donde se ha descargado los planos huele a kilómetros.


----------



## unaburbu (16 Ago 2022)

Ahí está el futuro de la resistencia. Bien que ponen el foco allá donde ven amenazada la falsa paz social.


----------



## ussser (16 Ago 2022)

Encontrar un archivo cad ? No jodas.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> "Durante la redada, se han incautado tres impresoras junto con varias guías de cómo diseñar armas con las que habían conseguido imprimir ballestas, pistolas y lo más sorprendente de todas, *un subfusil AR9*, un arma de gran calibre y enorme potencia."
> 
> *La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clandestino de impresión de armas 3D *
> 
> ...



Canicias haciendo cosas de canicias.... pretenden mantenernos desarmados mientras el cuerpo está lleno de canis farloperos con pistolas y subfusiles.... Ej que la seguridah


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ago 2022)

Defcad


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Ago 2022)

El pueblo, si desarmado, se confina mejor.


----------



## wopa (16 Ago 2022)

Sí. ¿Y las balas? Las balas no las puedes imprimir, verdad?


----------



## Mig29 (16 Ago 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Sí. ¿Y las balas? Las balas no las puedes imprimir, verdad?



Las balas son bastante más fáciles de comprar que el arma. Y mucho más difíciles de rastrear.


----------



## ussser (16 Ago 2022)

Esta visto que ya pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos, somos puto ganado y les pertenecemos.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Ago 2022)

Joder, siempre luego dicen que en España es dificil emprender.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> "Durante la redada, se han incautado tres impresoras junto con varias guías de cómo diseñar armas con las que habían conseguido imprimir ballestas, pistolas y lo más sorprendente de todas, *un subfusil AR9*, un arma de gran calibre y enorme potencia."
> 
> *La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clan designó de impresión de armas 3D *
> 
> ...



Gran calibre en plástico? Un disparo aguanta el cañón,si eso... Y no te revienta en la cara. A de mas, el riflado es inexistente,por lo que la precisión es penosa.


----------



## nada2 (16 Ago 2022)

Que a nadie se le ocurra hacer armas de fuego con impresora 3D.
Lo más probable es que le explote en la cara.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Que a nadie se le ocurra hacer armas de fuego con impresora 3D.
> Lo más probable es que le explote en la cara.



se te ve informado.

meanwhile…


----------



## Alberto1989 (17 Ago 2022)

Pueblo desarmado, pueblo sumiso, no hay más.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## alguno2 (17 Ago 2022)

Si no las fabricaba más que para consumo propio, para prepararse para el madmax, eso demuestra el control a que estamos sometidos.


----------



## coda (17 Ago 2022)

El del video supuestamente murió de un infarto justo unos días después de una recada policial, que casualidad. Esta claro que si de algo tiene miedo el sistema es al pueblo armado, logicamente no interesa bajo ningún concepto que puedas defenderte de maleantes o simplemente tener un día de furia y liarla parda.


----------



## jotace (17 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Gran calibre en plástico? Un disparo aguanta el cañón,si eso... Y no te revienta en la cara. A de mas, el riflado es inexistente,por lo que la precisión es penosa.



En la TV vi que el cañón era metálico y a su alrededor piezas de plástico.

Lo que pasa que si el cañón es un simple tubo de tubería tampoco es que sean armas funcionales.


----------



## Decipher (17 Ago 2022)

Subfusil de enorme potencia. Un subfusil. Enorme potencia un subfusil.

Putos perrolistos.


----------



## Karlb (17 Ago 2022)

Pues si han pillado a uno, cuántos no habrá ahora mismo con la impresora brr brr


----------



## skan (17 Ago 2022)

De todos modos los delincuentes ya tenían armas


----------



## skan (17 Ago 2022)

alguno2 dijo:


> Si no las fabricaba más que para consumo propio, para prepararse para el madmax, eso demuestra el control a que estamos sometidos.



En el telediario dijeron que las vendía


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Gran calibre en plástico? Un disparo aguanta el cañón,si eso... Y no te revienta en la cara. A de mas, el riflado es inexistente,por lo que la precisión es penosa.



eh no les pidas tanto
con que hayan acertado con el tipo del arma date por satisfecho

veis lo rapido que son con las cosas que le duelen al sistema ?

la policia es enemiga del pueblo.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> De todos modos *los delincuentes ya tenían armas*



es la propia policia


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esta visto que ya pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos, somos puto ganado y les pertenecemos.



no, no pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos

dime los policias viven todos juntitos o entre la poblacion a la que oprimen ?


----------



## skan (17 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es la propia policia



Y los gitanos y los moros y los mafiosos de Europa del Este y muchos ricachones y seguratas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (17 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> "Durante la redada, se han incautado tres impresoras junto con varias guías de cómo diseñar armas con las que habían conseguido imprimir ballestas, pistolas y lo más sorprendente de todas, *un subfusil AR9*, un arma de gran calibre y enorme potencia."
> 
> *La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clandestino de impresión de armas 3D *
> 
> ...


----------



## lefebre (17 Ago 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1158778



Se les ve enterados...


----------



## Alberto1989 (17 Ago 2022)

coda dijo:


> El del video supuestamente murió de un infarto justo unos días después de una recada policial, que casualidad. Esta claro que si de algo tiene miedo el sistema es al pueblo armado, logicamente no interesa bajo ningún concepto que puedas defenderte de maleantes o simplemente tener un día de furia y liarla parda.



Que va hombre, el sistema lo que de verdad le atemoriza son los hippies que estan diciendo que van a venir los del planeta raticulin a salvarles, traer la quinta dimension y que hay que meditar para vencer al sistema.


----------



## Mortes (17 Ago 2022)

¿Y cómo consigues munición después?


----------



## Tigershark (17 Ago 2022)

Burbuhero fijo.


----------



## DOM + (17 Ago 2022)

Como se ponen las pilas cuando interesa

Por eso os digo, cuando pasa algo es porque interesa que pase.

Lo que no interesa se corta rápido.

La delincuencia, la okupación, la mierda independentista, etc quieren que pase sino la borraban en 2 dias.

Asimismo, las revoluciones que llegan a suceder suceden porque interesa que pase. Una revolución que realmente fuese peligrosa seria erradicada en horas o directamente no llegaria a pasar.

Todo esta dentro del tablero de juego. Nada fuera


----------



## Espeluznao (17 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pueblo desarmado, pueblo sumiso, no hay más.




En Suiza tienen efectivo bajo el colchón y armas. Con eso lo digo todo.

Y además tienen francos suizos en vez de euros


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Ago 2022)

Que raro que no le hayan incautado tambien parafernalia neonazi. Hubiera quedado la noticia redonda ya.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Ago 2022)

Escopeta tumbera manda


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Canicias haciendo cosas de canicias.... pretenden mantenernos desarmados mientras el cuerpo está lleno de canis farloperos con pistolas y subfusiles.... Ej que la seguridah



Pero no pueden prohibirte sacarte licencia de armas y tenerlas legalmente.


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> y como hacen los cañones estriados con aceros de máxima calidad?



Normalmente las hacen que aguantan un tiro, pero aun eso que dices tiene solución.


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pero no pueden prohibirte sacarte licencia de armas y tenerlas legalmente.



Obvio que no, pero cada vez lo están restringiendo más y más con el fin de un día, prohibir la posesión privada de armas de fuego....
El registro lleva a la confiscación


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Obvio que no, pero cada vez lo están restringiendo más y más con el fin de un día, prohibir la posesión privada de armas de fuego....
> El registro lleva a la confiscación



Lo sé, en la última revista los guardias me comentaron que tengo varias que ahora no se pueden comprar ni vender, pero que no me las confiscan porque las leyes no son retroactivas.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Ago 2022)

Vendía por wallapop?


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Y los gitanos y los moros y los mafiosos de Europa del Este y muchos ricachones y seguras...



todo eso son las consecuencias.
de que no tengamos armas.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Vendía por wallapop?



nah posiblemente la misma pagina de la que saco los esquemas este intervenida o creada por el CNI. 
como un honeypot.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

pero con eso no puedes hacer lo que DEBEMOS hacer.


----------



## agon (17 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Gran calibre en plástico? Un disparo aguanta el cañón,si eso... Y no te revienta en la cara. A de mas, el riflado es inexistente,por lo que la precisión es penosa.



Antes de hablar, hay que informarse. Tienes los planos y las guías en internet.
Riflado o rallado?


----------



## electrón (17 Ago 2022)

Solo por curiosidad y por si llega un madmax (algún octubre) ¿hay algo funcional y decente?
No hace falta enlace, solo decid el nombre del modelo y ya curioseo yo por ahí.
Aclaro para la GC, todo esto es con fines educativos


----------



## terraenxebre (17 Ago 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Sí. ¿Y las balas? Las balas no las puedes imprimir, verdad?



Anda que no es facil


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (17 Ago 2022)

Las armas solo para etnicos y gente que no come ni jamón ni bebe vino. Hombre ya!


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Ago 2022)

No es ilegal vender armas de plástico, se llaman juguetes. Tampoco es ilegal vender cuchillos. Ni fabricarlos.
La *realidad* es que el tipo estaba vendiendo armas reales con una cobertura de plástico impresa en 3D y todo ello con una finalidad clara pero eso lo tendrá que juzgar un juez.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

En 1808 no habian armas automaticas
y los hombres no tenian brazos y piernas palillo.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

ballesta o arco que es mejor ?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Sí. ¿Y las balas? Las balas no las puedes imprimir, verdad?



campamento gitano, la tienda de la deepweb luckp47, y los cartuchos de escopeta te los venden en el Decartón en temporada de caza. Vas ahí vestido con tu chaleco y boina y no te pide licencia ni Dios.


----------



## porromtrumpero (17 Ago 2022)

electrón dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad y por si llega un madmax (algún octubre) ¿hay algo fumcinal y decente?
> No hace falta enlace, solo decid el nombre del modelo y ya curioseo yo por ahí.
> Aclaro para la GC, todo esto es con fines educativos



En un sub de Reddit impresion 3D uno subio un plano que enseguida quitaron de una ballesta de poleas impresa en 3D bastnte potente


----------



## Widowmaker (17 Ago 2022)

No dice cómo lo han pillado. Estamos mucho más vigilados (ilegalmente vigilados) de lo que nos podemos llegar a imaginar.


----------



## Don Redondón (17 Ago 2022)

se puede imprimir casi todo, si les han trincado ha sido por comprar lo que no se puede imprimir, y como viene de usa, desde el minuto 1 estarían localizados.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Ago 2022)

Cachis, a ver a quien le pido ahora mi Flak 88, en 3D, 
Aunque si solo vale para un tiro, mejor un griveaul del 12.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> y como hacen los cañones estriados con aceros de máxima calidad?





Kbkubito dijo:


> Gran calibre en plástico? Un disparo aguanta el cañón,si eso... Y no te revienta en la cara. A de mas, el riflado es inexistente,por lo que la precisión es penosa.



El estriado del cañón se hace con electrolisis, y tanto el cañón como el cerrojo son metálicos. Que el armazón sea de plástico o madera es indiferente.



jotace dijo:


> En la TV vi que el cañón era metálico y a su alrededor piezas de plástico.
> 
> Lo que pasa que si el cañón es un simple tubo de tubería tampoco es que sean armas funcionales.



Busca "tubo resistente a explosiones 9mm" en aliexpress


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

electrón dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad y por si llega un madmax (algún octubre) ¿hay algo funcional y decente?
> No hace falta enlace, solo decid el nombre del modelo y ya curioseo yo por ahí.
> Aclaro para la GC, todo esto es con fines educativos



(1) Mad Max: - Ballestas de repetición de 130 libras con cargador de 6 flechas por 300€ y sin licencia | Página 14 | Burbuja.info 
(1) Cómo conseguir un trabuco sin licencia (en el gta online) | Burbuja.info 

Esto es lo más sencillo que puedes conseguir sin controlar de bitcoins o deepweb. La otra opción sería montar una fgc9 mk2, pero ya tienes que tener una impresora y ser un poco manitas.


----------



## Juanchufri (17 Ago 2022)

Si no quieres que te explote durante la deflagración mejor no usar un arma completamente hecha por impresora, hay partes que tienen que ser de otros materiales.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> (1) Mad Max: - Ballestas de repetición de 130 libras con cargador de 6 flechas por 300€ y sin licencia | Página 14 | Burbuja.info
> (1) Cómo conseguir un trabuco sin licencia (en el gta online) | Burbuja.info
> 
> Esto es lo más sencillo que puedes conseguir sin controlar de bitcoins o deepweb. La otra opción sería montar una fgc9 mk2, pero ya tienes que tener una impresora y ser un poco manitas.



las ballestas de repeticion no se cual es su capacidad de penetracion 
pero al ser de repeticion sera menor que una normal.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Si no quieres que te explote durante la deflagración mejor no usar un arma completamente hecha por impresora, hay partes que tienen que ser de otros materiales.



 el cañon,


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las ballestas de repeticion no se cual es su capacidad de penetracion
> pero al ser de repeticion sera menor que una normal.



Mi personaje se compró hace poco una cobra r9, la verdad que atraviesa bastante bien madera, pero dudo mucho que atraviese un chaleco antibalas. Ni siquiera la versión de 130lbs, habría que irse ya a ballestas compuestas. Pero vamos, que si le das a un tío sin armadura con una flecha de cuchilla a 20 metros, le jodes vivo.


----------



## angrymorty (17 Ago 2022)

@EmosidoEngañado @Furymundo y otros próceres antimonopolio ¿Existe algún sitio en lainterné donde se enseñe a los profanos cómo se construyen este tipo de armas? Lo pregunto por puro ánimo de conocer estas artes, no para hacer nada en concreto, aunque tenga una impresora 3D.

Gracias!


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (17 Ago 2022)

Si no está regulado ¿Por qué le detienen?

Y eso de taller clandestino suena a trola, seguramente era su casa y lo hacía por hobby, algunos imprimen figuras frikis y otros armas, nada del otro mundo.
Los Canicías aburridos en verano son muy peligrosos...


----------



## angrymorty (17 Ago 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Si no está regulado ¿Por qué le detienen?
> 
> Y eso de taller clandestino suena a trola, seguramente era su casa y lo hacía por hobby, algunos imprimen figuras frikis y otros armas, nada del otro mundo.
> Los Canicías aburridos en verano son muy peligrosos...



Monopolio de la violencia.


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Lo sé, en la última revista los guardias me comentaron que tengo varias que ahora no se pueden comprar ni vender, pero que no me las confiscan porque las leyes no son retroactivas.



Eso te dicen ahora pero en unos años, te dirán que esas armas se quedan ahí retenidas y ya no las volverás a ver.... Se de gente que le ha pasado eso...

La única arma que es tuya es la que el Estado no sabe que la tienes


----------



## Julc (17 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Que a nadie se le ocurra hacer armas de fuego con impresora 3D.
> Lo más probable es que le explote en la cara.



Como las gasolineras con los móviles, que no veas cómo estallan.


----------



## Saturno (17 Ago 2022)

El cañón de plástico


----------



## PedrelGuape (17 Ago 2022)

No llevan años ni nada saliendo noticias de armas impresas y sin embargo se ha llenado el hilo de cuñados. España en estado puro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (17 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> se te ve informado.
> 
> meanwhile…



Personalmente no imprimo una mierda de esas ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Personalmente no imprimo una mierda de esas ni jarto de vino.



Si tienes un cargador y munición, y sabes lo que haces (materiales de impresión, temperaturas durante impresión, caja cerrada, control de grietas tras los primeros disparos, revisión de carros y piezas móviles...) no hay por qué tener miedo.

Ah, y acceso a las partes fundamentales que van en metal como no podía ser de otra manera y es lo que limita legislativamente todo este asunto.

Asunto diferente es el que se ponga a imprimir esto en PLA o ABS con la ender 3 sin cámara cerrada con munición que le preste su primo de la bripac que pudo escamotear de Afganistan hace años.


----------



## Alberto1989 (17 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En Suiza tienen efectivo bajo el colchón y armas. Con eso lo digo todo.
> 
> Y además tienen francos suizos en vez de euros



Si pero en USA te lo pone en la misma constitución y puedes disparar a quien quieras en tu propiedad sin problemas.


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Eso te dicen ahora pero en unos años, te dirán que esas armas se quedan ahí retenidas y ya no las volverás a ver.... Se de gente que le ha pasado eso...
> 
> *La única arma que es tuya es la que el Estado no sabe que la tienes*



Pues todos lo sabemos. Pero si se lía inesperadamente, mucha coincidencia va a ser que te pille justo el día de revista con las armas encima del mostrador, siendo las revistas cada 5 años. 

En todo caso, sobre lo que te pongo en negrita, soy todo oidos.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Ago 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1158778



Oh, la famosa frase que lleva saliendo en los medios desde que Glock sacó la G17. Lástima que lo único de polímero es el cuerpo. Hasta el carro es metálico, como es natural.


----------



## Karlb (17 Ago 2022)

¿El percutor es de plástico también? O como
se llame eso que golpea el culo de la bala.


----------



## Lain Coubert (17 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Si tienes un cargador y munición, y sabes lo que haces (materiales de impresión, temperaturas durante impresión, caja cerrada, control de grietas tras los primeros disparos, revisión de carros y piezas móviles...) no hay por qué tener miedo.
> 
> Ah, y acceso a las partes fundamentales que van en metal como no podía ser de otra manera y es lo que limita legislativamente todo este asunto.
> 
> Asunto diferente es el que se ponga a imprimir esto en PLA o ABS con la ender 3 sin cámara cerrada con munición que le preste su primo de la bripac que pudo escamotear de Afganistan hace años.



Las que salen en el vídeo son partes impresas en PLA. Es que hay otro material mejor?


----------



## Julc (17 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> y como hacen los cañones estriados con aceros de máxima calidad?



Con una máquina-herramienta tipo brochadora horizontal.

min 1:25


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

.


Furymundo dijo:


> ballesta o arco que es mejor ?



¿Para qué exactamente? Las ballestas son a efectos de legislación lo mismo que una escopeta, y no vas a poder tener una “de verdad“ si no tienes licencia. Arcos no muy potentes sí puedes tener sacándote una ficha deportiva. Las ballestas se cargan más despacio, el arco tiene más frecuencia de tiro, abulta más y requiere más habilidad.

Si es para cazar, ambos sirven, y con ambos es muy dificil cazar.


----------



## Vientosolar (17 Ago 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> campamento gitano, la tienda de la deepweb luckp47, y los cartuchos de escopeta te los venden en el Decartón en temporada de caza. Vas ahí vestido con tu chaleco y boina y no te pide licencia ni Dios.



Pues a mí sí me lo pidieron la última vez que fui hace varios años. ¿Es cierto lo que dices?


----------



## Don Redondón (17 Ago 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Si no está regulado ¿Por qué le detienen?
> 
> Y eso de taller clandestino suena a trola, seguramente era su casa y lo hacía por hobby, algunos imprimen figuras frikis y otros armas, nada del otro mundo.
> Los Canicías aburridos en verano son muy peligrosos...



ojo, no está regulado la impresión de piezas, unirlas todas para fabricar un arma si lo está, y en el momento que utilizan piezas metalicas de armas de fuego ya entra intervención de armas, ahí es donde radica el tema. 

hay planos para hacer la ametralladora sueca de la segunda guerra mundial con tubos de fontaneria, y tira en automatico. Solo necesitas sierra, lima, soldador y alambre. literal


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Las que salen en el vídeo son partes impresas en PLA. Es que hay otro material mejor?



ABS, PETG, Nylon, Zytel (Nylon con fibra de vidrio)...


----------



## Don Redondón (17 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> a eso me refiero, hace falta maquinaria de cierta precisión para realizar un cañón, quien tenga la maquinaria para realizar un cañón también la tiene para realizar el resto de las piezas, para hacer una culata y un guardamanos no hace falta gran tecnología la verdad
> A lo que voy es que alguien en su casita, con la impresora y con plástico comprado en aliexpress no te haces un arma de verdad



hay partes que tienen que ser obligatoriamente de metal, cañon, camara de explosión, percutor. en modelos sencillos se hacen con cuadrados y soldadora o lima, y funcionan perfectamente. Si ya quieres imprimir un ar15, del que hay miles de modificaciones y planos, ya se complica un poco mas, 

respecto a los materiales y la impresora, estamos hablando de composites de carbono, duros como demonios si están bien impresos, y de precio elevado, 80-100 euros el kilo


----------



## jkaza (17 Ago 2022)

Igual funcionan mejor que las que están mandando a Ucrania que son de la WWI


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Ago 2022)

Esto es viable? Dónde se consiguen las balas?


----------



## drtanaka (17 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Esto es viable? Dónde se consiguen las balas?



A ver, esto lo hacen en USA porque el número de serie va en el cuerpo (frame) del arma. De esta forma compran el resto de piezas que las venden sin problema y se montan una glock sin pasar por una armeria.

Es más venden los cuerpos acabados al 80% (lo que marca la ley) y ya terminas tu en casa de vaciar ese 20% restante y montarte el arma.

Las balas en USA en cualquier walmart las compras.

Si te refieres a comprar balas en españa pues vas a la armería enseñas tu dni y guia del arma y apuntan las que has comprado, solo puedes comprar 1000 balas, cartuchos al año.

80% GLOCK® | P80, SS8 & Lone Wolf (80%) Lowers, Frames & Jigs


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> se te ve informado.
> 
> meanwhile…




Fíjate que la temperatura en ese lugar puede ser cero.

Ponte a disparar en la España de los 40 grados en Julio, que el arma va a rezar "plástico eres y en plástico te convertirás"


----------



## Don Redondón (17 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Fíjate que la temperatura en ese lugar puede ser cero.
> 
> Ponte a disparar en la España de los 40 grados en Julio, que el arma va a rezar "plástico eres y en plástico te convertirás"



un composite con fibra de carbono te soporta tranquilamente 150 grados y tienen de temperatura de fusión unos 180 grados para empezar a perder forma.









Prusament PA11 Carbon Fiber Black 800g | Impresoras 3D Original Prusa vendidas directamente por Josef Prusa







www.prusa3d.com





y este no es de los caros de verdad, es de andar por casa


----------



## Remero premium (17 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que raro que no le hayan incautado tambien parafernalia neonazi. Hubiera quedado la noticia redonda ya.



Lo debe de haber redactado un


Vientosolar dijo:


> Normalmente las hacen que aguantan un tiro, pero aun eso que dices tiene solución.



Cómo?


----------



## Tanchus (17 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Personalmente no imprimo una mierda de esas ni jarto de vino.



Yo imprimirlas, sí. Lo que no haría es disparar con ellas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Ago 2022)

Y son totalmente funcionales? Joder...pero este puto gobierno nos quiere desarmados.


----------



## Remero premium (17 Ago 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> En un sub de Reddit impresion 3D uno subio un plano que enseguida quitaron de una ballesta de poleas impresa en 3D bastnte potente





Lain Coubert dijo:


> Las que salen en el vídeo son partes impresas en PLA. Es que hay otro material mejor?



ABS soporta más esfuerzo que PLA, pero es + problemático, cuando imprimes la pieza. Supongo que en armamento tirarán para composites, resinas, etc...


----------



## porromtrumpero (17 Ago 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> ABS soporta más esfuerzo que PLA, pero es + problemático, cuando imprimes la pieza. Supongo que en armamento tirarán para composites, resinas, etc...



Mejor ASA que ABS que es casi lo mismo y con menos humos, ademas que puedes llegar a imprimir con filamento con fibra de carbono. Dependiendo del material de impresion y el posprocesado supongo que se podran hacer armas facilmente viables y resistentes


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues a mí sí me lo pidieron la última vez que fui hace varios años. ¿Es cierto lo que dices?



Tienes que ir cuando se abra la veda y tienes que tener pintas de cazador. Depende la tienda, de todas formas probar no es un delito, vas a la caja y si te piden algo dices "la licencia me la dejé en el coche" y te piras. Otra forma de encontrar cartuchos de escopeta en pequeñas cantidades es ir a un coto de caza y buscar por el suelo, a muchos cazadores se le caen al suelo cartuchos que no han sido disparados.


----------



## mindugi (17 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> ¿Para qué exactamente? Las ballestas son a efectos de legislación lo mismo que una escopeta, y no vas a poder tener una “de verdad“ si no tienes licencia. Arcos no muy potentes sí puedes tener sacándote una ficha deportiva. Las ballestas se cargan más despacio, el arco tiene más frecuencia de tiro, abulta más y requiere más habilidad.
> ...



Herramientas básicas y perfiles metálicos
Puertas al campo.

Un saludo a la perros embozalados del NOM


----------



## daesrd (17 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no, no pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos
> 
> dime los policias viven todos juntitos o entre la poblacion a la que oprimen ?



A la hora de la verdad se juntan todos en nuevas casas cuartel


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Ago 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> @EmosidoEngañado @Furymundo y otros próceres antimonopolio ¿Existe algún sitio en lainterné donde se enseñe a los profanos cómo se construyen este tipo de armas? Lo pregunto por puro ánimo de conocer estas artes, no para hacer nada en concreto, aunque tenga una impresora 3D.
> 
> Gracias!



Hay un canal de yt llamado print shoot repeat, allí te enseñan a ajustar la impresora y va enseñando los nuevos planos. Pero vamos, que si buscas "fgc9 mk2" en google encuentras los archivos con su respectivos planos detallados. No es delito leer un pdf.


----------



## NetWatch (17 Ago 2022)

En estados unidos hay comunidades que saben como fabricarse pistolas colt 1911 del 45 totalmente funcionales y ar15. Allí tener tornos y fresadoras es lo más normal del mundo, y herramientas para ensamblar los cartuchos también. Esto de la fabricación aditiva solo vale para piezas de protección, quizás algún cajón de mecanismos, pero las partes clave como el cañón y demás, necesitan un mecanizado profesional.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad se juntan todos en nuevas casas cuartel



mejor, 
mas facil todo.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

NetWatch dijo:


> En estados unidos hay comunidades que saben como fabricarse pistolas colt 1911 del 45 totalmente funcionales y ar15. Allí tener tornos y fresadoras es lo más normal del mundo, y herramientas para ensamblar los cartuchos también. Esto de la fabricación aditiva solo vale para piezas de protección, quizás algún cajón de mecanismos, pero las partes clave como el cañón y demás, necesitan un mecanizado profesional.



es lo que pasa cuando se tiene casa y no piso.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Ago 2022)

2 falsedades en un post.
Necesitan un barrel de acero entre otras cosas para ser funcionales, y tu amigo viajó con un juguete como este:


----------



## xabi67 (17 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Subfusil de enorme potencia. Un subfusil. Enorme potencia un subfusil.
> 
> Putos perrolistos.



Encima un AR 9: calibre de pistola


----------



## Decipher (17 Ago 2022)

xabi67 dijo:


> Encima un AR 9: calibre de pistola



Todos los subfusiles tienen calibre de pistola, si no tiene calibre de pistola no es un subfusil.


----------



## xabi67 (17 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos los subfusiles tienen calibre de pistola, si no tiene calibre de pistola no es un subfusil.



Cierto


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En la TV vi que el cañón era metálico y a su alrededor piezas de plástico.
> 
> Lo que pasa que si el cañón es un simple tubo de tubería tampoco es que sean armas funcionales.



Ponte delante... si es un subfusil esparce que da gusto, además hay tutoriales para estriar o se reciclan cañones de otras armas del calibre que te interesa.

Hay planos de subfusiles caseros de cuadradillo y tubo a mansalva, lo hace cualquiera un poco manitas en su casa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Ago 2022)

Leo mucho 4chan sección armas y hay siempre un consenso en que las armas impresas en 3D son mierda, acaban cascando por algún sitio. También dicen que con unos pocos conocimientos de carpintería metálica se pueden construir armas paco pero funcionales como éstas:


----------



## PePiTaZo (17 Ago 2022)

Con lo fácil que es hackear tu geolocalizacion del.movil, abrir la app wallapop Ucrania y pillarte un par de HIMARS, después aunque vivas en la Coruña y te jodan en la declaración de la renta, pones las coordenadas de la ubicación de Hacienda en Madrid, mandas uno para ya de regalito, previo escrito en el misil con permanente de color rojo y en mayúsculas "HIJOSDEP***". Por lo que pueda pasar , tu siempre di que es culpa de Ayuso que eso siempre funciona.


----------



## Enrique cido (17 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver.
Un "amigo" tiene planos para hacer algún arma.

Lo primero que es cierto es que no puede ser toda de plástico, puede pero te aguanta un único disparo. Esa se llama libertador o liberador.

Los planos que tiene mi amigo, especifican comprar un cañón por eBay o Amazon, el cañón solo es legal comprarlo y te asegura que el arma va a aguantar la explosión.

Don partes metálicas, tornillos y demás y piezas de plástico, no todo plástico. No parece complicado aunque mi amigo nunca ha probado a hacerlo, directamente se sacó la licencia de armas y fiesta.


----------



## Enrique cido (17 Ago 2022)

Es cierto, pero te la juegas si disparas más de uno o dos, a cada disparo el siguiente te puede petar el arma.

Ese calibre es pequeño si, pero destroza.


----------



## Vientosolar (18 Ago 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Tienes que ir cuando se abra la veda y tienes que tener pintas de cazador. Depende la tienda, de todas formas probar no es un delito, vas a la caja y si te piden algo dices "la licencia me la dejé en el coche" y te piras. Otra forma de encontrar cartuchos de escopeta en pequeñas cantidades es ir a un coto de caza y buscar por el suelo, a muchos cazadores se le caen al suelo cartuchos que no han sido disparados.



Gracias por las ideas. Yo tengo licencia y no tengo problemas para comprar, pero me llamó la atención esa posibilidad. Para los que no son de escopeta, tengo curso y permiso para fabricar munición.


----------



## Tocomotxo (18 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> se te ve informado.
> 
> meanwhile…



esto no es impreso en 3d... no me jodas


----------



## Furymundo (18 Ago 2022)

pero tu sabes lo que mola esto ?


----------



## Tocomotxo (18 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> En el telediario dijeron que las vendía



Ademas esa gente nunca miente


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (18 Ago 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> esto no es impreso en 3d... no me jodas



Claro que no...









FGC-9 Mk2 9mm Pistol | DEFCAD


The world's largest 3D gun repository.




defcad.com





Ah, pues sí. Medio gigita de STLs.

Ah, saludos a Manolo del ICAE. No estoy compartiendo nada, eh!


----------



## Tocomotxo (18 Ago 2022)

Aqui la pregunta es, que es menos arriesgado, imprimir una de esas o directamente ir a la cañada real a preguntar que te vendan algun trabuco.
Con cash imagino que todo se puede


----------



## Tocomotxo (18 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Claro que no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba fuerisima en estos temas


----------



## Furymundo (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## skan (18 Ago 2022)

Indetectable para los detectores de metal, no para los scanner.


----------



## skan (18 Ago 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> No dice cómo lo han pillado. Estamos mucho más vigilados (ilegalmente vigilados) de lo que nos podemos llegar a imaginar.



Si se hubiera hecho un arma para él no le habrían pillado. Le pillan por avaricioso, por vender muchas.


----------



## skan (18 Ago 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esta visto que ya pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos, somos puto ganado y les pertenecemos.



Hombre, no me dejaría muy tranquilo que todo el mundo tuviera armas de fuego. Cualquier discusión acabaría a tiros.


----------



## ashe (18 Ago 2022)

Tal vez debería preguntarse porque aparece estas cosas (gente que se fabrica armas).... pero bueno siempre quedarán arcos, ballestas y si me apuras explosivos caseros

Tal vez el meter infraseres dandoles todo tipo de ventajas tenga algo que ver...


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Ago 2022)

Qué tengan la carcasa del arma debe ser fácil, pero lo complicado, y que veo más difícil, es el mecanismo que permite el disparo, que debe ser de acero. Para eso se necesita algo más que una impresora 3D.


----------



## Widowmaker (18 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Si se hubiera hecho un arma para él no le habrían pillado. Le pillan por avaricioso, por vender muchas.



No mencionan que lo hayan detenido por tráfico de armas. Sólo por fabricarlas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (18 Ago 2022)

Estar armados es importante. Pero un pueblo autosuficiente que desprecie el dinero y monte un sistema paralelo para no contribuir sería la estocada final.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (18 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> "Durante la redada, se han incautado tres impresoras junto con varias guías de cómo diseñar armas con las que habían conseguido imprimir ballestas, pistolas y lo más sorprendente de todas, *un subfusil AR9*, un arma de gran calibre y enorme potencia."
> 
> *La policía detiene a un hombre en Galicia que tenía un taller clandestino de impresión de armas 3D*
> 
> ...



Habría que ver el taller, no me extrañaría que se trate del dormitorio de un adolescente con un Pc y una impresora en un rincón.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Ago 2022)

Osea que SI LLEVA piezas de metal.
Mas la bala para un unico disparo. Capullo, intenta pasar el escaner con una bala.
No me extraña que los listos como tu acabeis en la carcel.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Ago 2022)

seria un buen vendedor.
le he hecho cambiar de opinion para vender un producto que no vendo.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Ago 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Estar armados es importante. Pero un pueblo autosuficiente que desprecie el dinero y monte un sistema paralelo para no contribuir sería la estocada final.



estar armados es la base para construir una sociedad paralela
porque ni lo dudes.
nos mandaran a los mercenarios a por nosotros cuando decidamos no pagar impuestos


----------



## Furymundo (19 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Hombre, no me dejaría muy tranquilo que todo el mundo tuviera armas de fuego. * Cualquier discusión acabaría a tiros.*



te equivocas.  
todos tendriamos la espada de damocles encima
nadie haria nada.

al principio si
algun subnormal

pero esos subnormales acabarian desechandose. 
mejorando la estirpe.


----------



## nraheston (19 Ago 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> No dice cómo lo han pillado. Estamos mucho más vigilados (ilegalmente vigilados) de lo que nos podemos llegar a imaginar.



Quizá alguien le haya delatado, hay mucho hoplófobo y envidioso. Tampoco habría sucedido esta historia si no se hubiera lucrado al venderlas.


----------



## Barruno (19 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Y los gitanos y los moros y los mafiosos de Europa del Este y muchos ricachones y seguratas.



Esos tienen armas buenas, de esas que mandan 10.000 a Ucrania, y les llega la mitad, perdiendose el resto x el camino.
El resto, el autóctono, pues de plastico, no vaya a ser que les de por pensar y la liemos.


----------

